# WOULD YOU LIKE TO LEARN TO MAKE 'SPRING'S DANCE' lace shawl, with dragfonflylace?



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

As some of you know, dragonflylace has been teaching a series of lace workshops. #6 - preparation for lace, is permanently open on the Workshop section - in this workshop you learn all about lace knitting, including how to read charts, how to do certain lace stitches and then put them in a motif square, and just about everything you need to know about lace and be able to knit her wonderful lace projects. She has finished teaching Winter's Mirage which was gorgeous.

She is starting her third workshop with 'Spring's dance" which is a glorious, original scarf she designed especially for the workshop - it will open on April 3rd to gather the students, and the workshop will start on April 4th.

We would suggest you go to the following link which will take you to the home page of the workshop section.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Then click on workshop *#6 - Preparation for lace*
and read it from beginning to end. There is a wealth of information about how to make lace on this permanently opened thread. Then go and check out #*11Winter's Mirage*, which is a closed workshop- you can follow it from page one and learn even more even though it is now closed and the class is finished. The information is all there as is the same with all our closed workshops. they are there for the use of KP members.

Now she is opening this 3rd class ''*Spring's Dance* " a beautiful shawl which she has designed especially for us.

I am posting some pictures, one of Winter's Mirage, which was her first design for us, and now the beautiful Spring'sdance.

If you are interested in learning about lace, please check out the above workshops and let us know here if you wish to join her, either in #6 or in #22 (Spring's dance) which wont be open until April 3.

dragonfly lace will be dropping by to give you information and answer questions so please join us here to learn more about this wonderful workshop.

I will open the workshop and announce where you can all go to join her, on the evening of April 3, at 7pm Eastern standard time. 
So please let us know here if you are interested in either #6 or the new workshop #22 which is opening on the 3rd ( you won't find it there until I open it.

Here are some pictures - the first one is Winter's Mirage which is finished, and the others are Spring Dance - from the new workshop.

We hope you will join us -- Designer1234, prismatic and nrc1940 Workshop Managers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are the requirements for this workshop

*What you need for Spring's dance*
Materials:

Yarn: 2-ply lace weight

Needles: US 6 (4mm)

Stitch Markers (at least 2 colors)

Tapestry Needle

Waste Yarn

Moveable Markers (to mark front of stole)

Sticky Notes or Magnetic Board for chart

Blocking pins/wires

GAUGE: 20 stitches in stockinette stitch = 4 inches. Adjust your needle size and/or tension to get the measurements of sample. 
A different size swatch will require more or less yarn and result in a stole of different size.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have taken all of Dragonflylace's lace workshops. She is very helpful and her instructions are clear and concise! She takes you carefully, step by step into lace addiction. 
I have Winter's Mirage as proof that 'Yes, I can knit lace.' 

I am really looking forward to Spring Dance. I have my yarn and needles.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Count me in!! I have some of the skinny yarn, and am ready to rock and roll on my second lacy attempt!!


----------



## susiesue12 (Mar 1, 2013)

i would love to join you all! didnt get to work on the last shawl as came here too late.have ordered my wool and going to get my samples started tomorrow so ready to go! yippeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I would love to be in this class for April 3rd. I am in Lurker2 workshop class for the travelling vine scarf and would love to do this one to so are we able to be in two workshop hope to have the travelling vine scarf done by then.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Count me in too. My new yarn just arrived today. I am still working on Winter's Mirage but plan to follow along with the Spring's Dance workshop and pick up when I can. Thanks.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

very, very pretty! i'm in


----------



## Nadene (Jan 30, 2011)

I you count me in for the Spring Dance


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just today I hand-wound one skein of my Alpaca Cloud Tide Pool yarn; I'll wind the other 2 as I need them. I've been looking forward to this class ever since I completed my Winter's Mirage scarf. Eight more days to wait. Hmm... maybe I can finish up a project or two before then, which would be a good thing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jenval said:


> I would love to be in this class for April 3rd. I am in Lurker2 workshop class for the travelling vine scarf and would love to do this one to so are we able to be in two workshop hope to have the travelling vine scarf done by then.


Yes, some ladies have taken every workshop -- they do one thing one evening another the next and on and on. they don't want to miss any opportunity. The lace class is wonderful. The traveling vine is a great introduction to knitting a lacey project. Read my writeup on today's Workshop Happenings in the daily digest.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> Just today I hand-wound one skein of my Alpaca Cloud Tide Pool yarn; I'll wind the other 2 as I need them. I've been looking forward to this class ever since I completed my Winter's Mirage scarf. Eight more days to wait. Hmm... maybe I can finish up a project or two before then, which would be a good thing.


You will likely finish it before everyone else, like last time. you do such beautiful work and you are a friend!


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Rae S (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm in
Rae S


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

me too...


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the Winter Mirage design. Is that pattern still available? I read the thread but didn't see the download.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

I will be lurking, and trying to keep up, but generally, I don't post much. Spring's Dance sounds wonderful. I already have my lace-weight yarn (silk). Thanks for offering this workshop.


----------



## deblovestoknit (Jan 11, 2013)

I would like to join -- thank you for offering this workshop!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Count me in! Thanks.


----------



## linsim57 (Jun 25, 2011)

I would like to join.


----------



## MyffyMoo (Nov 23, 2012)

This will be my first workshop - looking forward to it.


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

I would love to do it! How do I join in? I haven't taken any classes from here! I love lace! Finishing a shawl now!!!! I have plenty of lace yarns that I'm itching to use!!!!!!!! Count me in!!!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

I have my yarn ready.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm here also


----------



## DaniW (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## CGarrett7 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in for Spring Dance.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I'm ready for this one too. Loved the Winters Mirage.


----------



## fireflywithyarn (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm ready (and can't wait) for April 3. Count me in. Have gotten so many compliments on Winter's Mirage. Thank you and dragonflylace for these workshops. Learn so much!


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

Count me in. I have fallen in love with lace knitting and reading charts. I am also in Traveling Vine scarf workshop.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

No place I'd rather be!


----------



## SarahJean (Mar 23, 2013)

Please include me on the class roster.


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

I am in. What a beautiful shawl. I have all the equipment that I need. Thanks for offering all your wisdom to us.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I would luv to join also. this will be my first lace project. What yarn would you suggest? I know that you said it should be "lace weight", but what would be good to use?


----------



## caseyhyman38 (Mar 2, 2013)

Spring Dance looks fabulous. Yes, please include me. Thank you.
Elizabeth


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a ball of bright orange lace weight cashmere that I bought while living in China last year - actually a Chinese friend bought it for me, I probably wouldn't have bought orange... Anyway, it has (I think) 208 meters. Would that be enough? I can't imagine what else I could do with it.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes, I would not miss this class. Just the style pattern I was hoping for!!! Happy to see new addicts to your lace, Dragonfly! You do fabulous designs and teach just as well. So thrilled with you entire series of blocks and pattersn.


----------



## linny (Jun 13, 2011)

I've never done one of the workshops. This looks interesting. I'm traveling now and could probably get the yarn before I go home unless there's enough in my stash. How much lace weight is required?


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

count me in too


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

need to finish mirage first but count me in, love your workshops....Pat


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm in!!!


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

how does one join for the workshop. i'm interested in the "tree of life baby afghan" starting in may.


----------



## Djtgross (May 22, 2012)

Looking forward to joining you for #22!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I would love to do this. I am currently sitting with my dad and mom with the hospice nurses everday. Would i be able to follow along in the evenings? I have knit some lace shawls and this is exactly the group I want to be in so count me in if possible.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Forgot to say thank you Designer1234. I have taken the time off from work to be with mymom and dad so I am thankfuly you brought this uup as Ididn't know anything about these workshops. Thank you a million.


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

do you have to sign up for these workshops? have never seen this on kp before. would love to learn to do lace work. Thank you Lorene


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay, I'm in.

I did Winter's Mirage and loved it and the workshop. I'll be on vacation for two weeks at the end of April and most likely won't bring it with me, so I'll be one of the slowpokes.

How much yarn will we need to do this?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well as I've just ordered some lace weight woith nothing specific in mind and ther 3rd is my 30th wedding anniversay maybe I need to do this- somehow find the time!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*read back to page one -- as the information is all posted there*.

_You don't officially sign up - you just go to the workshop once I open it, and let us know you are there so I can count the numbers - then away you go. no charge, no official signup. if you post when you are there, if your profile is set up to get notifications you will receive an email each time someone posts_.

*to subscribe to our workshops* - Click on 'my profile' at the top of this page, and when you are there, go to the part that says sections, and subscribe to

Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234

the section will then appear on your home page, with Main, Pictures, chit chat and whatever other sections you are subscribed to.

then all you have to do is click on it to access all our open and closed workshops- then just click on what you want to join, or in the case of the closed workshops, read- there are also lots of information topics on this Workshop Section home page.


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

Count me in too! So looking forward to our start date!!


----------



## Saluna (May 28, 2012)

I want in also. I even have the yarn in hand ready to go.


----------



## gwendipietro (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm in also.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Nonan said:


> I would luv to join also. this will be my first lace project. What yarn would you suggest? I know that you said it should be "lace weight", but what would be good to use?


Hi nonan,

The lace weight I have been suggesting is from Knitpicks..they have lovely yarn at an excellent price. If you cannot get this yarn, you can use fingering weight or sock weight, you may have to adjust your needle size. The main thing I suggest is more of a solid color or tonal yarn. If the color changes are too much, it gets "busy" and the pattern will be lost. I used alpaca cloud in the color Reed Heather. It is a brighter green, show up netter in the second picture.

Hope this helps,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Nonan said:


> I would luv to join also. this will be my first lace project. What yarn would you suggest? I know that you said it should be "lace weight", but what would be good to use?


Hi nonan,

The lace weight I have been suggesting is from Knitpicks..they have lovely yarn at an excellent price. If you cannot get this yarn, you can use fingering weight or sock weight, you may have to adjust your needle size. The main thing I suggest is more of a solid color or tonal yarn. If the color changes are too much, it gets "busy" and the pattern will be lost. I used alpaca cloud in the color Reed Heather. It is a brighter green, show up netter in the second picture.

Hope this helps,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Nonan said:


> I would luv to join also. this will be my first lace project. What yarn would you suggest? I know that you said it should be "lace weight", but what would be good to use?


Hi nonan,

The lace weight I have been suggesting is from Knitpicks..they have lovely yarn at an excellent price. If you cannot get this yarn, you can use fingering weight or sock weight, you may have to adjust your needle size. The main thing I suggest is more of a solid color or tonal yarn. If the color changes are too much, it gets "busy" and the pattern will be lost. I used alpaca cloud in the color Reed Heather. It is a brighter green, show up netter in the second picture.

Hope this helps,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Nonan said:


> I would luv to join also. this will be my first lace project. What yarn would you suggest? I know that you said it should be "lace weight", but what would be good to use?


Hi nonan,

The lace weight I have been suggesting is from Knitpicks..they have lovely yarn at an excellent price. If you cannot get this yarn, you can use fingering weight or sock weight, you may have to adjust your needle size. The main thing I suggest is more of a solid color or tonal yarn. If the color changes are too much, it gets "busy" and the pattern will be lost. I used alpaca cloud in the color Reed Heather. It is a brighter green, show up netter in the second picture.

Hope this helps,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Nonan said:


> I would luv to join also. this will be my first lace project. What yarn would you suggest? I know that you said it should be "lace weight", but what would be good to use?


Hi nonan,

The lace weight I have been suggesting is from Knitpicks..they have lovely yarn at an excellent price. If you cannot get this yarn, you can use fingering weight or sock weight, you may have to adjust your needle size. The main thing I suggest is more of a solid color or tonal yarn. If the color changes are too much, it gets "busy" and the pattern will be lost. I used alpaca cloud in the color Reed Heather. It is a brighter green, show up netter in the second picture.

Hope this helps,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Nonan said:


> I would luv to join also. this will be my first lace project. What yarn would you suggest? I know that you said it should be "lace weight", but what would be good to use?


Hi nonan,

The lace weight I have been suggesting is from Knitpicks..they have lovely yarn at an excellent price. If you cannot get this yarn, you can use fingering weight or sock weight, you may have to adjust your needle size. The main thing I suggest is more of a solid color or tonal yarn. If the color changes are too much, it gets "busy" and the pattern will be lost. I used alpaca cloud in the color Reed Heather. It is a brighter green, show up netter in the second picture.

Hope this helps,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Nonan said:


> I would luv to join also. this will be my first lace project. What yarn would you suggest? I know that you said it should be "lace weight", but what would be good to use?


Hi nonan,

The lace weight I have been suggesting is from Knitpicks..they have lovely yarn at an excellent price. If you cannot get this yarn, you can use fingering weight or sock weight, you may have to adjust your needle size. The main thing I suggest is more of a solid color or tonal yarn. If the color changes are too much, it gets "busy" and the pattern will be lost. I used alpaca cloud in the color Reed Heather. It is a brighter green, show up netter in the second picture.

Hope this helps,

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh great, we went through another louche and it sent multiple times...ughhhhh, but wait til you see the pictures I will have.


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

Include me in!! I made the lace motif for the new class. I will probably make the scarf in Knit Picks Gloss Lace in Sterling. That is what I made the motif out of. I bought 3 skeins so I hope that will be enough.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

KateyMarie said:


> Okay, I'm in.
> 
> I did Winter's Mirage and loved it and the workshop. I'll be on vacation for two weeks at the end of April and most likely won't bring it with me, so I'll be one of the slowpokes.
> 
> How much yarn will we need to do this?


YARN REQUIREMENTS:

Hi everyone and welcome KateyMarie,

You will need at least 3 skeins of laceweight (440 yds per skein). Or the equivalent amount of any yarn which is 2 ply.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> I have a ball of bright orange lace weight cashmere that I bought while living in China last year - actually a Chinese friend bought it for me, I probably wouldn't have bought orange... Anyway, it has (I think) 208 meters. Would that be enough? I can't imagine what else I could do with it.


Hi ilmacgery and welcome in. I do not think that you would have enough, I have used most of 3 skeins of 440 yds/ skein. So maybe you can find another suitable yarn. Keep reading on these postings, I have given some more suggestions.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

linny said:


> I've never done one of the workshops. This looks interesting. I'm traveling now and could probably get the yarn before I go home unless there's enough in my stash. How much lace weight is required?


Look above at posting about yarn amounts...welcome in, any excuse to buy more yarn...yes!!!  

Dragonflylace


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

hi dragonfly, i have 100% tencel, will this be suitable for this project? thank you Lorene


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

I was told by a lady at church that my daughters will have a fight over who gets the Winter's Mirage shawl I made. So I suppose I better make a shawl for each one of them!!! After using the lace weight yarn to make the motif I understand where the term "a scarf so fine it would pass through a wedding ring" came from. Thank you Dragonflylace for making it possible for me to achieve a life goal!


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have all my materials and would like to know where we get the chart or pattern? Please forgive me but I am new to this. I have read the beginning about the materials. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## judycant (Mar 2, 2011)

Me, too!


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

Think I'll give it a try too.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I would like to join the Spring Dance workshop. How many yards of lace yarn? Revan


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm ready to take a new advinture in my knitting. Please sign me up and I well read the instructions. I don't know how to read charts so with all the great reviews I read on you I'll be able to when finished.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

love to learn from such a talented lady


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> YARN REQUIREMENTS:
> 
> Hi everyone and welcome KateyMarie,
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

crafty jeanie said:


> I'm ready to take a new advinture in my knitting. Please sign me up and I well read the instructions. I don't know how to read charts so with all the great reviews I read on you I'll be able to when finished.


I would suggest you go to #6 Preparation for lace, and read it from beginning to end before any of you start the Spring's dance. It gives you so much information about reading charts, and how do lace. Then go and read the Winter's Mirage lace workshop which is closed.

*By the way the download for Winter's Mirage pattern is on the first or second page of the workshop at the bottom of one of the posts*.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I am totally confused. I have tried to take part in a class and have never been able to find where. I follow the directions to Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234 but that is as far as I can get. When I look at the coming classes and see something I like there is no link to it.
??????????????

I have done the following but, as I said, when I get to the last part there are no links.
"Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234 

the section will then appear on your home page, with Main, Pictures, chit chat and whatever other sections you are subscribed to.

then all you have to do is click on it to access all our open and closed workshops- then just click on what you want to join, or in the case of the closed workshops, read- there are also lots of information topics on this Workshop Section home page."


----------



## busheytree (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel a challenge coming on....I've been wanting to knit lace, but all my attempts so far have not been good. So I will give the Springs Dance class a try.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I am totally confused. I have tried to take part in a class and have never been able to find where. I follow the directions to Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234 but that is as far as I can get. When I look at the coming classes and see something I like there is no link to it.
> ??????????????
> 
> I have done the following but, as I said, when I get to the last part there are no links.
> ...


I know that Designer1234 and Dragonflylace can answer this for you better than I... but I'll try. 
These are not in our newsletter everyday. Only when Designer makes a special post does it show up. You will have to find the workshop like you explained and then will comment in there.. for example if we were in Workshop #6 right now so everytime we chat about something in here you should get a e-mail and you can come in here every day through your emails or you can put this page on your desktop and pop in here every day... the same goes with all the workshops. If you feel you should be getting the email notices and you are not then click on the 'Watch' below the post and above the users and see if that helps.


----------



## grandmathree (Apr 1, 2012)

Please count me in, I usually just watch from the side lines.
Would love to learn.


----------



## shirl43 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in too.


----------



## knitnutt (Mar 15, 2013)

I would like to join this workshop.

Thanks


----------



## AuntB41 (Jul 16, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY LOVE Dragonflylace's classes, count me in.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

salsalady said:


> hi dragonfly, i have 100% tencel, will this be suitable for this project? thank you Lorene


Yes, if the weight is fine. Some tercel can be a heavier weight. For this yarn, there is about 440 yds to 50 grams. That maybe of help to you.

Otherwise, if your gauge comes out correctly, you will be fine. 20 stitches should equal 4 inches in width.

Hope this helps and welcome in to this little lace group. You will find some very wonderful knitters here...and they are all so talented.

Dragonflylace


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I am totally confused. I have tried to take part in a class and have never been able to find where. I follow the directions to Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer1234 but that is as far as I can get. When I look at the coming classes and see something I like there is no link to it.
> ??????????????
> 
> I have done the following but, as I said, when I get to the last part there are no links.
> ...


Hi swampcatnanna..welcome in

The actual workshop for Spring 's Dance is not open yet, but you will find it in the Knitting and crochet Worshops with designer1234 . That link is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Hope this helps...she will post the workshop on April 3rd or 4th.

Dragonflylace


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

SwampCatNana,
Click on Knitting Forum at the bottom of this page. Third from the bottom you will find Knitting and Crochet workshops with Designer 1234. Click on that link and scroll down to #6 Preparation Workshop for learning lace.

Here is the link to #6 Preparation Workshop for Making Lace.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111214-1.html

Hope this helps.

Opps, Dragonflylace beat me to it.


----------



## linsim57 (Jun 25, 2011)

I am in.


----------



## Lucywill (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd love to be in but I'm afraid it's above MY pay grade, in talent. Good luck all.


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in!!


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Yes, I have been wanting to knit a shawl, thank you


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

Goodness me! I am just dropping into this forum to say yes count me in and already you are on page 5 with joiners. What a class this will be. Thank you Designer and Dragonfly Lace.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

This is a beautiful shawl. I am looking forward to this pattern. Thank you for all the hard work you do to provide us with these workshops.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I know I have said this before, but "this is going to be so much fun!" I have everything I need to get started and can't wait!

All of you who are new to this class are going to love it! Dragonflylace is an amazing teacher!


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm in! Loved knitting Winter's Mirage.


----------



## jderouin55 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would love to join in!!! What kinds of yarns are people getting?


----------



## prpldragngal (Sep 7, 2012)

I would love to participate in the shawl workshop. It looks amazing.


----------



## prpldragngal (Sep 7, 2012)

I would love to participate in the shawl workshop. It looks amazing.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

crafty jeanie said:


> I'm ready to take a new advinture in my knitting. Please sign me up and I well read the instructions. I don't know how to read charts so with all the great reviews I read on you I'll be able to when finished.


Hi Jeanie, I will help you in each and every step. The Winter's Mirage is available also, it was the first. You can begin with it if you wish. The site you go to to find all the workshops is here and it is #11. If you have questions, go to #6- preparation for lace knitting. I will answer all questions for Mirage there.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Take care and please contact me with any questions. I am currently in Belgium on holiday, but I check my email twice a day...and I get alerts when you have a question.

Dragonflylace


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Can't wait. I missed the first one...count me in!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Please help, I am trying to work out the ply as I am in Australia our ply is so difference I have 2 ply Paton embrace tension is on the label 35 sts 46 rows 10cm by 10 cm
figure if I use a 4.00mm needle on this will come out really big and loose. I also have Grignasco Bambi Merino Extrafine has 4 ply on the label which is a very fine 4 ply I am speaking in Australia terms it has 225m (246 yards) and I have 4 balls of this one. I also did so research and found a site that said American 2 ply is equal to Australian 4 ply and I wondering if this is right really hope someone can help me with this. As I really won't to be in on this workshop for the spring dance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

American ply has nothing to do with weight- it is the number of strands so a 14ply over here could be 1 ply there.

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html this a useful link for comparing the different weights internationally.
According a similar chart I have:
The Embrace is a lace weight. 
Your 4 ply should be a fingering, but if it is thin it could be heading towards a lace weight.


----------



## Slowknitter0 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you Darowill, that was a good sight. I bookmarked it to have for future reference.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you Darowill I printed of a copy plus bookmark the site appreciate the help.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

That site is frequently used here on KP and finally one day I got around to bookmarking so I could find it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't wait to learn more with dragonflylace. Count me in!


----------



## Kasey64 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, I would like to take this workshop. Thanks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jenval said:


> Thank you Darowill I printed of a copy plus bookmark the site appreciate the help.


Jenval the numbers on the yarn you described will correspond with the size needle they are asking for. Dragonflylace suggests starting with a size US6 (4mm in your case) and work up or down from there to get the gauge... its lace so the larger needle is needed to get the lacy effect that everyone likes.. I think your close.
Do you have sock yarn? That is fairly thin. Is the yarn you are talking about just as thin or thinner? if yes then I would think it would be just fine. I am sure that when Dragonflylace checks in she will be able to give you better adivce...


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like I HAVE to do this! Count me in!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jenval the numbers on the yarn you described will correspond with the size needle they are asking for. Dragonflylace suggests starting with a size US6 (4mm in your case) and work up or down from there to get the gauge... its lace so the larger needle is needed to get the lacy effect that everyone likes.. I think your close.
> Do you have sock yarn? That is fairly thin. Is the yarn you are talking about just as thin or thinner? if yes then I would think it would be just fine. I am sure that when Dragonflylace checks in she will be able to give you better adivce...


I don't have any sock yarn but I have seen it a friend knits a lot of socks the embrace yarn would be finer done on 2, or 2.75mm that is the needle size on the label. Bambi yarn is done on 3mm or 3.50mm but to me it would be as thin as sock yarn as I use a lot of fingering yarn for babies items which is what we class as 4 ply and the Bambi seems thinner than that. I realize the Enbrace 2 ply I only have two balls and I worked out I will need another ball so I will go to the yarn shop when they open and get some 2 ply yarn.


----------



## lynnw (Nov 27, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

Me too, also


----------



## susiesue12 (Mar 1, 2013)

cant seem to see my message, so here goes again .... will me have a written chart to work from also? x


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Jenval, I'll be using Paton's Embrace yarn as well - it should be just fine for lace on 4mm needles but you'll need three or four balls.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

I too got addicted to lace doing Winter Mirage. I loved it. I very much want be included in the Spring Dance workshop. I am already in another KAL but I'll just have to share my time. Thanks


----------



## BonnieF (Mar 30, 2013)

Count me in too!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Althea said:


> Jenval, I'll be using Paton's Embrace yarn as well - it should be just fine for lace on 4mm needles but you'll need three or four balls.


Thanks so much Athlea I figured I would need more so will get some when the shops are open. I don't think I will be able to match the dyelot so will buy some more Embrace.

I won't to thank everyone for all your help this is such a fantasic place to be, appreciate all your help.
Been doing Lurker2 workshop for the travelling vine scarf have so enjoyed that looking so forward to this workshop now as well.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

susiesue12 said:


> cant seem to see my message, so here goes again .... will me have a written chart to work from also? x


Hi susiesue12,
AND ALSO FOR EVERYONE.

As with my other patterns, Spring's Dance will be charted as well as written out with row by row instructions.

AS FOR YARN...PLYS, ETC.

It is a difficult process to convert for ply and the language of the weights, but, you can follow the yarn council guide.

I have said from the beginning that sock yarn will work, but I do suggest solids or totals because the pattern stitches may get lost in the color changes. I use all solids, heathers (from knitpicks) or tonals..shades of one color blended slightly.

Lace weight is thinner than sock weight, so if you are familiar with let's say Kroc sock yarn, laceweight is thinner and finer. Paton's lace will be fine. They have two type in the stores where I shop, one with sparkles and one without. If you use the plain, I think it is about 500 yards and 2 skeins should be enough....please remember this..it is important: I cannot guarantee the yardage unless your gauge is as described.

Everyone of us knits differently, that will always be true. I knit loosely when I get into the pattern, but when I knit a gauge in plain stitches, I am a little tighter...pattern knitting with yarn over, increases, decreases, etc, will ultimately be a little looser...and that is why ther is a gauge.

In this project, we will knit a gauge swatch together, but I have given a general gauge of 20 stitches in 4 inches, or 10 cm...you should knit at least 10-15 rows...put a garter border on each side so it will not roll and knit 2-4 rows plain knitting at top and bottom also.

That is I think good for now, as we will all be starting together soon.

I hope this eases your minds a little, remember I will give detailed instructions and guide you all the way.

HAPPY EASTER FROM THE LAND OF TULIPS!

Dragonflylace


----------



## linsim57 (Jun 25, 2011)

How about fingering weight yarn? will that work for this project?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The land of Tulips sounds so romantic, I hope you and your husband are having an amazing time. 
This is great advice Dragonflylace I notice my gauge loosens as I go and I thought I must be doing something wrong.. knowing its just a part of knitting makes me feel better .. it also explains why the Vest I made hubby for Christmas is a bit on the LARGE size...LOL


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a real quick question...... should I knit the swatch in pattern or stockinette?


dragonflylace said:


> Hi susiesue12,
> AND ALSO FOR EVERYONE.
> 
> As with my other patterns, Spring's Dance will be charted as well as written out with row by row instructions.
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ElegantDetails I think since there is a garter stitch on the ends and begining and end of the swatch its meant to be knitted in stockingnet stitch.. I hope this helps...


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

Jo-Anns is offering free shipping with no minimum puchase today only. I ordered lace yarn for the worksheet...hope it gets here in time!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I already have too many projects, but I'm going to try to work this one in! I guess I'm a glutton for punishment!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

linsim57 said:


> How about fingering weight yarn? will that work for this project?


fingering = sock weight so look at Dragonflylaces comments above on yarn


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ElegantDetails I think since there is a garter stitch on the ends and begining and end of the swatch its meant to be knitted in stockingnet stitch.. I hope this helps...


Thanks Ronie...somebodyelseconfirmed whar you said too...I'm going with that :lol:


----------



## denise2801 (Apr 1, 2013)

yes, i want to be included.


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Just found this. I did the Winter's Mirage shawl and loved the learning process, chart reading. Am finishing up a Tree Of Life baby blanket and would like to join this workshop as well. Yikes, I need supplies...will catch up. Thanks.
Allie


----------



## prpldragngal (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, Im making my guage swatch right now. I dont wanna miss ANYTHING!!


----------



## Bemay (Jan 18, 2012)

please count me in too, I'd like to try to make this shawl.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

We will be opening soon. It is Wed....just had a good long sleep..trying to make it through a 7 hour time change.

SWATCH: FOR EVERYONE:

The regular swatch would be this:

Cast on 28 stitches.

Knit 2 rows.

For EVERY row, knit the first and last 4 stitches for a garter border.

Now for the other 20 stitches, do a stockinette stitch: knit and purl every other row:

After the cast on and knit 2 rows:

Row 1: Knit 4, Knit 20, Knit 4
Row 2: Knit 4, Purl 20, Knit 4

Repeat rows 1 and 2 until you have about 3 inches.

Now knit 2 more rows, bind off and block.

That is just a simple, but proper way to knit a simple swatch.

Measure the 20 stockinette stitches in the MIDDLE of the swatch.

I hope this helps...gotta a lot of email and stuff to catch up on.

See you soon in Spring's Dance (I think it will be workshop #22 on the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer 1234.)

She will announce its opening and put in a little of the "small print" instructions at the beginning post, then I will begin. Just follow those little rules and all will be well....for all of you who have joined me before, it is just the same rules, but she will post a beginning statement.

Take care all,

Dragonflylace


----------



## nanaspacas (Oct 1, 2012)

I am waiting for this workshop too. I enjoyed doing the Winter's Mirage so much that I have already decided to do all of these workshops this year. Thanks Dragonflylace and Designer1234


----------



## kaysped (Aug 11, 2012)

I want to try this, too. I am enjoying the travelin vine ad hope I can keep up with 2 things at once.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone! Designer here. * I will be opening the workshop tonight- and the class will start tomorrow*. As we don't have a 'sign up' ability on KP we have found that once I give you the heads up and the workshop link is open, *you will go in and post 'I'm in" when you get there. I will then include you in the count and will delete your post*. It is important that you read the workshop information at the top of the workshop and we ask that you follow our requests.

Meanwhile there will be some workshop information and a welcome from Dragonfly lace. First thing tomorrow morning the class begins and dragonfly lace will tell you all about it.

I will open it at 7 pm est. tonight. I will announce it here and will tell you how to get there. Once I have done this - this link will no longer be a part of the workshop and we can unwatch it.

I look forward, as does dragonfly lace to another wonderful lace workshop. *See you at 7 pm tonight* (by the way- there are no lace police-- come in when you can- but the information will be posted tomorrow morning. It will also appear on the daily digest under 
Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234. See you all later.

If you are just coming into this thread- please start on page one and read the information here. Designer


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have knit the swatch and blocked it. Measuring across the 20 st sts it measures 5-1/4 inches.



dragonflylace said:


> Measure the 20 stockinette stitches in the MIDDLE of the swatch.
> 
> Dragonflylace


----------



## Bemay (Jan 18, 2012)

For the Spring Dance shawl (new KAL)
With my Kraemer yarn, 63% Superwash Merino, 20% Silk, 15% nylon, 2% silver.

The yarn skein is 420 yards instead of 440 yards. Will I have enough to make the shawl? I will have a little less yardage, due to making the gauge, in which I am getting 20 stitches per 4 inches, 30 rows per 4 inches.

Thank you.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2013)

Could you please include me in your class. Many thanks, Platinum


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Bemay said:


> For the Spring Dance shawl (new KAL)
> With my Kraemer yarn, 63% Superwash Merino, 20% Silk, 15% nylon, 2% silver.
> 
> The yarn skein is 420 yards instead of 440 yards. Will I have enough to make the shawl? I will have a little less yardage, due to making the gauge, in which I am getting 20 stitches per 4 inches, 30 rows per 4 inches.
> ...


I used most of 3 skeins of Alpaca Cloud (440 yards.)...one skein would make a very narrow scarf, but you will need at least 1000 yds to make it as the pattern describes.

We will begin very soon now.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, could you please include me.


----------



## yarnelf (Mar 28, 2013)

Please Oh Please count me in, sounds like lots of fun and so perfect for a spring project. Sis is in need of a shawl :lol:


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have to wait till I can order my yarn. But go head and include me, I will start knitting it later than the rest of the knitters.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Meow!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Bemay said:


> For the Spring Dance shawl (new KAL)
> With my Kraemer yarn, 63% Superwash Merino, 20% Silk, 15% nylon, 2% silver.
> 
> The yarn skein is 420 yards instead of 440 yards. Will I have enough to make the shawl? I will have a little less yardage, due to making the gauge, in which I am getting 20 stitches per 4 inches, 30 rows per 4 inches.
> ...


Just one more thing....remember these are not KALs, they are workshops where instructions and patterns are given. Just follow the directions of Designer1234.

Take care all,

Dragonflylace


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

Iam ready to begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*The workshop is now open*:

*please go to the following link and click on #22 which is the Spring's dance with dragonflylace*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

once you are there please post '*I'm in*" and I will add you to the count and then delete your post. Have fun everyone

*This thread will no longer be an information thread for the lace workshop*! it is not the workshop.!


----------



## lucy'sdaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in for sure!


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I have beautiful cashmere lace that I bought at Vogue Live
In NYC. I believe this would be perfect.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

I have beautiful cashmere lace that I bought at Vogue Live
In NYC. I believe this would be perfect.


----------



## lucy'sdaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

count me in too please


----------



## Nadene (Jan 30, 2011)

Please count me in for the shawl


----------

